# Roof rack



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

DO you have a trailer hitch. You can buy one that slides into your reciever on your trailer hitch.

















without spending $500...ebay....do you have Craigslist up in Cananda???? otherwise nothing......

A car without a factory roof rack requires you to buy a roof rack then buy the snowboard carrier. You could maybe put a blanket on your trunk and strap them down. I so don't recommend that option, damage the car, loose the boards.

Your best option buy a complete roof system used, I don't really see anyother options


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

have no experience with this product but i saw it on ebay the other day...

YAKIMA Magneato MAGNETIC Mount Dual snowboard Rack Carrier snow board Easy ON/Of | eBay


----------



## The Jake (Jan 19, 2010)

If you have a bare roof, then you'll probably need horizontal rails that clamp in above the doors. They don't look very good and they could very well do damage to the roof of the car.

Once you have rails then you'll need a rack or clamps to attach to it. I have the Yakima fat cats. Got 'em for like $150. You could theoretically do the whole project for less than $500, but again, the issue with damaging the roof of the car should be fully investigated.

Your best bet is probably to take your question to a message board for owners of your car. Got the best info on my rack from the Subaru Outback and Subaru Impreza message boards. 

Good luck.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

threej21 said:


> have no experience with this product but i saw it on ebay the other day...












Nice find but I would have all kinds of worry with this.. First scratching of the paint, sliding around on roof, coming off while driving.

I have the Yakima system on my car and no damage what so ever to the car...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I found a universal system for $30 Universal roof rack system


















Might be worth looking into seems solid .?.?.?


----------



## The Jake (Jan 19, 2010)

the strap-down system would make me nervous as a car owner. you likely have to tighten that strap quite a bit to keep the rack in place, or at the very least, keep it from jiggling around, and if you do, then you've got to worry about denting the roof and the door frames.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

slyder said:


> Nice find but I would have all kinds of worry with this.. First scratching of the paint, sliding around on roof, coming off while driving.
> 
> I have the Yakima system on my car and no damage what so ever to the car...


again, have no experience with it, but i honestly think it would work fine. it looks to have a rubber gasket to protect the car, and IMO it wouldnt slide around. no diff then the big pizza del signs the drivers stick to their roof


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

some reviews from the interwebz....

I was worried about it with any speeding but it was great! Even being put on the truck, it works perfectly. It didn't move at all! It was very secure and kept the skis in place! I am very happy with my purchase and continue to use it all the time!

I was a little skeptical when I saw this magnetic ski rack, but I used the rack on a 250 mile trip without problems. There was no sign of movement or lifting on my trip with speeds greater than 65-70 mph.




and it is at least from a reputable manufacturer


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

The Jake said:


> the strap-down system would make me nervous as a car owner. you likely have to tighten that strap quite a bit to keep the rack in place, or at the very least, keep it from jiggling around, and if you do, then you've got to worry about denting the roof and the door frames.


Geez, that's how almost all roof racks worked before they started putting rails on cars. I built a cottage 100 miles away from home, lugging multiple sheets of plywood on an old rack with suction cup bases. Just wipe the roof and the rack bases before mounting and cinch it down tight, if you're worried about scratches.

Most canoe rental places just use 4 foamies and straps to keep a canoe on the roof at highway speeds, you're not going to have a problem with a couple of boards. Only thing is that nylon straps stretch a bit when they get wet (from road spray, etc.), just pull over after 30 minutes and re-tighten them once.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

threej

My worry is that they discontinued this technology and no longer make it. WHY???? My cb antenna had a magnetic mount and it did scratch the paint on my car way back in the day.
I think if price is the issue the OP'er may want to try this, it was a good find.

More expensive but mine has never caused any damage to my car


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

I've had a Yakima rack system that was properly (or maybe not) shift on me. I was afraid I might break the latches at that point, but it still shifted and ended up putting a few hairline scratches on my roof. It also whistled like mad if I go over 130km/h.


I dunno if I'd trust that magnetic system.


----------



## SHOTGUNABEER (Nov 26, 2011)

I pm'ed the op. 

I would look into thule roof racks. Thule-Base Racks, Roof Boxes, Bike Carriers, Cargo Carriers, Ski Carriers, Watersports, Snow Sports, Luggage Bags & Cases, Trailers, Towbars 
They make universal roof racks for almost every model of car.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ryan_T said:


> I've had a Yakima rack system that was properly (or maybe not) shift on me. I was afraid I might break the latches at that point, but it still shifted and ended up putting a few hairline scratches on my roof. It also whistled like mad if I go over 130km/h.
> I dunno if I'd trust that magnetic system.


Ya mine whistles like crazy and worse with the boards on. I have no other option my car is small and I can't fit passengers and equip in the car. Small price to pay for riding I guess.

You also need to have the dimensions *exact*. Mine did shift 2x till I got it adjusted exactly. Never marred up the car nor scratched it even when it moved. Been solid, reliable rack system for me.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

You think you could put two of those magnetic things on your car. I need to carry four boards. I don't give a damn about my car either so don't tell me how it's going to scratch my car or dent it or anything. My car is solely for heading to my hill.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> You think you could put two of those magnetic things on your car. I need to carry four boards. I don't give a damn about my car either so don't tell me how it's going to scratch my car or dent it or anything. My car is solely for heading to my hill.


Well since the car isn't your point, I would be willing to try it if I were you :thumbsup:

Not sure I think the bindings my interfere, 3 maybe: 2 facing outward and then 1 in the center???


----------



## The_Bully (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks this is the kind of stuff I am looking for. With this I can get a used board carrier from CL or ebay. I also found this if somebody else is looking. I just don't know how much it is. I am not worried about scratching or denting my car, its already damaged.

Sierra Ski / snowboard carrier - SX-11 - SportRack®




slyder said:


> I found a universal system for $30 Universal roof rack system
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

hey guys just an FYI i'm pretty sure those yakima magnetic snowboard racks are fake


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ClevelandSB said:


> hey guys just an FYI i'm pretty sure those yakima magnetic snowboard racks are fake


Why's that???


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

slyder said:


> Why's that???


Because after doing a search of their website and of google they are nowhere to be found


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

i have some of the strap on surf blocks for my long board... anyone use these for snowboards? i might try this weekend..


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Good luck, there is no such thing as a cheap & good rack system for anything.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Problem with magnetics is that modern cars have different amounts of steel per sq foot due to thickness etc, so one car may be fine, the next may have hardly any hold. Maybe Yakima just stopped making them because they were unreliable?

Company I work for makes door mags for taxi's etc and it's hard to know if they're gonna be good from one vehicle to the next.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ClevelandSB said:


> Because after doing a search of their website and of google they are nowhere to be found


They may just be discontinued. The packaging in the pic looks old and worn. This is why I was wondering, were they discontinued for a reason, like failure.....



grafta said:


> Problem with magnetics is that modern cars have different amounts of steel per sq foot due to thickness etc, so one car may be fine, the next may have hardly any hold.
> 
> Maybe Yakima just stopped making them because they were unreliable?.


Both very good points


----------

